# What is your most depressing movie ever.(not anime)



## Shadowscar (Dec 16, 2005)

I haven't came across a really depressing movie (that isn't anime) 
so i was wondering if any else has. 

You never know one of you might jog my memory so i will have one too.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 16, 2005)

hmmm

i guess the butterfly effect
theatrical version


----------



## less (Dec 16, 2005)

"Lilja 4-ever".
People who say "Requiem for a Dream" has a lot to learn (although it is depressing as all hell).


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 16, 2005)

The Talented Mr Rippley - It depresses me because I had to study it for A-Level a few years ago and it's just so so so dreadful! I fell asleep through it twice.

XX


----------



## meekozy (Dec 16, 2005)

Umm.......Hotel Rowanda, Road to Perdition, The Godfathers

That's all the movies that gets my thumb


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2005)

Donnie Darko with the freaking awesome, tho outwhored now, song at the end.


----------



## Jordy (Dec 16, 2005)

As meekozy said; Road to perdition


----------



## Jef88 (Dec 16, 2005)

donnie darko was depressing at the end

shinlers list was also a depri movie
house of the flying daggers
one flew over the cookoos nest
and many more


----------



## TGC (Dec 16, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Donnie Darko with the freaking awesome, tho outwhored now, song at the end.


Yea, same here. That ads a sense of melancholy to the ending, which is sad ass hell.


----------



## Dilemma (Dec 16, 2005)

CTHD. It's not really the 'depressing' effect though, I think it's the artistical value which makes it a 'heavy' movie.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 16, 2005)

Most movies based off of real life people tend to be depressing. Most of them end in a rather depressing way as well.


----------



## google123 (Dec 16, 2005)

Perfect Storm is sad depressive... Enough though I loved the film, it was really sad.


----------



## kire (Dec 16, 2005)

THe one that comes to mind is "What dreams may come"  It overall has a so called happy ending, but the whole thing is too dramatic for me... deaths of loved ones...Maybe because someone in my family had just died when i watched it, and was a bit much at the time..but i still refuse to watch that movie again...

and the butterfly effect had several depressing moments, but i'll still watch that every now and then.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 16, 2005)

Hrmm, there are some out there, shame i can't remember them, but the new King Kong was a little bit. So that is something...right?!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 16, 2005)

Magnolia.

(filler)


----------



## Masaki (Dec 16, 2005)

From what I saw, AI.


----------



## yummysasuke (Dec 16, 2005)

Hmmm, The Green Mile


----------



## Haruka (Dec 16, 2005)

BELONGS IN MOVIES SECTION.

This isn't a place to discuss this. Look around the damn forums before posting topics.


----------



## Luckey (Dec 16, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> BELONGS IN MOVIES SECTION.
> 
> This isn't a place to discuss this. Look around the damn forums before posting topics.


i love you.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Dec 16, 2005)

yummysasuke said:
			
		

> Hmmm, The Green Mile



That was more sad than depressing.

I can't really find a depressing picture, I think Grave of Fireflies was a bit depressing, but thats an anime.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)

@Haruka: people also create music threads, but rarely in the music department. :-/

As for sad/depressing movies: 

Leaving Las Vegas 
American History X 
Dead Man Walking 
Mystic River
Boys Don't Cry
.
.
.
Too many to name (and I can't remember any more XD), but those are some of my faves.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2005)

Battle Royale


----------



## Sharrakor (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd have the go with The Last Samurai. Oddly sad, even though it's filled with action.


----------



## Rapestorm (Dec 19, 2005)

What do you mean by depressing? Like real depressed or just pissed coz wasted money?

Depressed: Hotel Rwanda, The Last Samurai, Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon

Pissed coz waste of money: Open Water, Butterfly Effect


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

in my opinion, nearly every friggin movie is sad if therez a sad background music and depressing scenes. im a very sensitive person


----------



## pavister (Dec 19, 2005)

for sum reason lord of war depressed me
with the whole one brother dying then the other brother gettin fucked over by all those he knows b/c of his own stupidity and the poverty of the 3rdworld nations

but besides that, donnie darko and momento, the main char is messed in both

movies i wanna see cause of their rep are grave of the fireflies and requiem for a dream

battle royale wasnt really depressive


----------



## Dommy (Dec 19, 2005)

bambiixdoo said:
			
		

> in my opinion, nearly every friggin movie is sad if therez a sad background music and depressing scenes. im a very sensitive person



So am I, bambiixdoo. ^_^


Well, the most depressing movie that I have ever seen is "Titanic".


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

deerjing said:
			
		

> So am I, bambiixdoo. ^_^
> 
> 
> Well, the most depressing move that I have ever seen is "Titanic".



hehe deerjing. we're so similar ^^. i agree that titanic is depressing too.


----------



## Dommy (Dec 19, 2005)

bambiixdoo said:
			
		

> hehe deerjing. we're so similar ^^. i agree that titanic is depressing too.



Yeah!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 19, 2005)

Well "American History X" had a sad ending, "Poetic Justice" really tried hard to make people sad and angry, "Glory" was another one.  Seeing Morgan Freeman die is almost a no no in movies.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 19, 2005)

The Fantastic 4....

I mean here I thought was going to be another good marvel movie like Spiderman or X-men...An hour and a half later I had a very cruel view of the world.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll move this to the Theatre. 

As for depressing movies, I'd have to say Boys Don't Cry. That is probably one of the most depressing movies ever.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 19, 2005)

City of God plain and simple because its based on an actual place and truly reflects what life is like in the slums and hen inevitability of it all


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Dec 19, 2005)

i saw city of god, it's pretty depressing, but i hear requiem for a dream is really depressing, or really messed up, or both.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 19, 2005)

Donnie Darko

I always get this weird feeling when he's lying on his beth,laughing..ready to die as he has experienced all that he wanted (love,....). The music is also beautiful and kinda sad...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2005)

Did I already mention Leaving Las Vegas? Yeah, I did. Because that movie made me want to drink myself to death. That movie depressed me almost as much as SaiKano, and SaiKano is the most depressing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## cloin (Dec 19, 2005)

You guys don't know the meaning of depressing.  Watch Paul Solondz's film _Happiness_, then we'll talk.


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Dec 19, 2005)

the last scene in donnie darko really got to me...

"AH ITS THE PERVERT!1!!!but he's not in jail...=C"<-dats what i said...


----------



## Shunsui (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd have to say that Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind was horribly depressing, and simeltaneously uplifting as fuck.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (Dec 23, 2005)

_Shindler's List_ and _Life Is Beautiful_ were 2 of the most depressing I've ever seen. Both are holocaust movies... 'nuff said.


----------



## kapsi (Dec 23, 2005)

_Leon_?            .


----------

